# Thought id share with you all



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

I took these yesterday after detailing it all day, it then goes and rains overnight.








Thought you'd all like to have a look anyway


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2004)

*Looks great!*

I't always looks strange to me to see the wipers going the other way though


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Looks great! ([email protected])*

Thanks for sharing! great pics.
That's the same color as my '85!
But yours is much nicer....for now.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Looks great! (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_That's the same color as my '85!

Same color as my 87 Cq as well.
But why does it have the colored tail lights? Are the black ones not allowed in Oz, or just replaced by the red/orange ones?


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

With all this same color as mine being said.
It is not even close to the color of mine.
Very Nice...................


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: (URQ)*

It was originally brought over here from the UK, its an 85 model, as far as i knew, it had the coloured tail lights but didnt have the red coupe along the rear. Might have been a european variance


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Mr.RS4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.RS4* »_Might have been a european variance









Nope, all European spec Coupes and quattros had the black tails from 85 on. It was probably some cheap previous owner that didnt want to fork up the extra amount of cash to replace them when they got broken. The black tails tend to go brittle and crack.
They are £54 GBP new each, from German, Swedish & French in UK.


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (PerL)*








Very very nice, the urq will always be one of my (and I am certain also many other's) dreamcars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dogmavskarma (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (urquattro83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urquattro83* »_







Very very nice, the urq will always be one of my (and I am certain also many other's) dreamcars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









it's one of my dream cars.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Thought id share with you all (Mr.RS4)*

Wow, nice car. One of my favorites http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Thought id share with you all (G20t)*

AMAZING Car!


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks everyone








Im in love with my car, everytime i see it, it makes me smile (when i drive it, that usually turns to







)
Its one very unique car, it doesnt have to be the fastest thing on the road to be the coolest, but all UrQ owners should be proud and boast like i do


----------

